# ex smoker fitness



## karl v (18 Jan 2014)

Hi - I am looking for advice to help build my fitness stamina etc.

I stopped smoking back in august after twenty years and now am looking to get back into cycling to help me get fit again.
Problem is after going out on the bike it was excruciating had no stamina out of breath etc .
So my question is, can any one suggest a training plan to help me build fitness stamina endurance etc without giving myself a heart attack in the first month, I understand its Going to take some time but I want to do it the right way .
Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

There is a thread smoking...............no more where cyclists who are ex smokers talk to each other if you ask questions there I am sure they will help you.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Jan 2014)

karl v said:


> Hi - I am looking for advice to help build my fitness stamina etc.
> 
> I stopped smoking back in august after twenty years and now am looking to get back into cycling to help me get fit again.
> Problem is after going out on the bike it was excruciating had no stamina out of breath etc .
> ...



As an ex smoker, i can give you the best plan ever....

1) get on bike
2) ride
3 ) repeat


The more you do, the better and fitter you get. Just start small and slowly build up distance, bigger hills etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> As an ex smoker, i can give you the best plan ever....
> 
> 1) get on bike
> 2) ride
> ...


As a fellow ex smoker I agree


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

+1


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2014)

^^^^^^ wot they sed^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2014)

Likewise.

Your body will let you know how much you can do, and it'll be easier very quickly.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

You've done the hard part giving up the fags, now get out there when ever you can. Yes you will probably find your chest is tight, and you may wheeze a bit, but get some air into your lungs. You will soon feel better.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> As an ex smoker, i can give you the best plan ever....
> 
> 1) get on bike
> 2) ride
> ...


 
+1 for that. I quit just over a year back following 25 yrs on 20+ a day, went on first ride with my Dad up what I now see as only a small hill, damn near killed me, felt like puking my guts up at the top, and that was after stopping 3 times on the way up! After 4 months off the fags and 4 month of just riding, doing 5 miles, 10 miles, et c, by June it was 40 miles each time out, and so much easier..


----------



## David Garside (18 Jan 2014)

Yep...just get out there and ride...keep it up...I've been off them for 29 years....started at 15 and gave up just before my 30th birthday...best thing I ever did....


----------



## gbb (19 Jan 2014)

Firstly, well done on two fronts, kicking the habit and doing something about your fitness.
20 years off the bike (I assume), you're starting from scratch and it is hard..for everyone. Time on the bike, even little trips are valuable and will bring fitness.
As an indicator, as an ex commuter and 'commited' regular cyclist covering 5k to 6k miles PA , ive had a year out due to health issues...its bloody hard getting back into it. I still retain the ability to push on , but the stamina has gone.
Give yourself this summer, then you'll look back and see how much you've improved...and it will be significant.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jan 2014)

Cant believe how many of you use to smoke.


----------



## toeknee (19 Jan 2014)

And me.........

Very good advice.........


----------



## Biker Joe (19 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> Cant believe how many of you use to smoke.


I still do.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jan 2014)

Biker Joe said:


> I still do.


Time to give up joe


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2014)

There are more ex smokers and smokers trying to give up than you might think. We try to give each other support.


----------



## Biker Joe (19 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> Time to give up joe


Ha ,ha. No thanks.


----------



## David Garside (19 Jan 2014)

I can't believe how many youngsters I see smoking...what with all the publicity about nowadays...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jan 2014)

^ I started when I was 13


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> ^ I started when I was 13



I was 12. Have you stopped ?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I was 12. Have you stopped ?



I can see you have.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> ^ I started when I was 13


Same here.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I was 12. Have you stopped ?


Yeah since July 09


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Started on B&H, then Peter Stuvensen (sp) then Rothmans, back to B&H, then Superkings, Mayfair and for the last 4-5 years of smoking Old Holborn and liquorice papers.


----------



## derrick (19 Jan 2014)

Started on park drive, was probably 14 or 15, smoked till i was 30 something gave up for 14 years then started again, stopped again last July that is it for me. Feeling really good.


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Jan 2014)

I was a 40 a day person, started cycling, quit the fags, rode more, ended up doing 100 mile Sunday rides for 'pleasure'; it can be done.


----------

